# Internal or external filter



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Was looking around and I see external filters could be better than internal filters, I currently have a internal filter but was wondering if getting a external filter would be better and how much of a difference it would make? I have a 48 litter tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

12.6 gallons. In general, external filters add a little water volume and don't take up tank space. But don't replace a filter, add a filter. IMO every tank should have 2 filters.


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

No such thing as too many filters. Personally it all just depends on personal preference. Performance wise I've seen airhose and sponge filters work just as well as any other. It all just depends on how much water you have and how many fish.

Believe it or not Undergravel filters are excellent work just as well if not better than HOB with biowheels.

First tell us how much you are willing to spend, and what fish you have in your tank. That'll help us narrow it down for you.


----------

